# Any changes to AGR rewards with E-ticketing?



## Shortline (Jul 31, 2012)

Since we cancelled our trip over the July 4th week to move into a new house, we're looking to make up for it-We're looking to go OKC-FTW on the Heartland Flyer, FTW-CHI on the Texas Eagle, CHI-WAS on the Capitol Limited, and WAS-MIA on the Silver Meteor, to head down to the keys for a winter break in late December. A nice 3 night, 2 zone Bedroom award trip.

Amazingly, both the wife and I can both be off that week we're looking at going, but have two possible hangups-First, son has finals the last two days before his official Christmas Break. Won't know for a few weeks when his school starts if we can get him out those two days. If we CAN'T get him out, we run into another problem-Blackout dates. We would be leaving OKC on a day that isn't a blackout date.....but the other 2 connecting trains are. How does that work, does travel begin at your origniation station, or is each train considered a separate origination with regard to AGR blackout dates?

There's only a few rooms left, so I would like to go ahead and book today, to ensure we get what we need, but if we do have to cancel or change to a later date when we can talk to the school about what we can do regarding those two days right before his official break, I don't want to lose too much in penalties for cancellation. I've done it in the past with no problems, but wasn't sure how it works now with the E-ticketing thing. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

With blackout days, you can not BOARD a train (even if it's in the middle of a trip)!

Example: If you board a train in OKC, FTW and CHI on non-blackout days, that’s OK. But if you must connect in WAS on a blackout date, that disqualifies the entire award! Unless you want to redeem an award for OKC-WAS, and then pay WAS-MIA in cash!

I don't know how e-tickets affect cancellations/changes to AGR awards. It's all too new!


----------



## Shortline (Jul 31, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> With blackout days, you can not BOARD a train (even if it's in the middle of a trip)!
> 
> Example: If you board a train in OKC, FTW and CHI on non-blackout days, that's OK. But if you must connect in WAS on a blackout date, that disqualifies the entire award! Unless you want to redeem an award for OKC-WAS, and then pay WAS-MIA in cash!
> 
> I don't know how e-tickets affect cancellations/changes to AGR awards. It's all too new!


Thanks, that's what I thought Re: blackout dates, but figured I'd ask. I guess I'll book, and be the test case if I have to cancel! Thanks, this site is a real help navigating the world of AMTK.


----------



## Shortline (Jul 31, 2012)

Just as an FYI-I just booked our trip for December, OKC-MIA via CHI and WAS. I asked about any changes to the refund policy, she told me it wouldn't affect me, because I booked today the current policy applies (must cancel prior to first train departing), but....

After August 12, she indicated that you must cancel 14 days in advance if you have sleeper reservations. She wasn't sure what happened if you tried to cancel with less than 14 days notice, said she had just recieved a new "big manual" and hasn't had training on it yet, but will soon. So, heads up, doesn't sound like you will be able to cancel sleeper redemptions without some advance notice after August 12 without losing some, if not all, of your award points.

She did indicate that she believes the current "emergency cancellation" policy will stay the same, for health, family emergencies, etc that are included in the cancelation policy now, but I'm not sure what those are exactly. So, I guess stay tuned to see what happens with this-Not trying to spread fear and gloom, just passing along what I heard when booking my own trip! As with all things Amtrak, your milage may vary. (and probably will)


----------



## yarrow (Jul 31, 2012)

Shortline said:


> Just as an FYI-I just booked our trip for December, OKC-MIA via CHI and WAS. I asked about any changes to the refund policy, she told me it wouldn't affect me, because I booked today the current policy applies (must cancel prior to first train departing), but....
> 
> After August 12, she indicated that you must cancel 14 days in advance if you have sleeper reservations. She wasn't sure what happened if you tried to cancel with less than 14 days notice, said she had just recieved a new "big manual" and hasn't had training on it yet, but will soon. So, heads up, doesn't sound like you will be able to cancel sleeper redemptions without some advance notice after August 12 without losing some, if not all, of your award points.
> 
> She did indicate that she believes the current "emergency cancellation" policy will stay the same, for health, family emergencies, etc that are included in the cancelation policy now, but I'm not sure what those are exactly. So, I guess stay tuned to see what happens with this-Not trying to spread fear and gloom, just passing along what I heard when booking my own trip! As with all things Amtrak, your milage may vary. (and probably will)


interesting. thanks


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

I wonder why you must cancel an AGR sleeper 14 days in advance, when a paid reservation requires only 7 days in advance?




Or is that changing too?



And how about non-sleeper awards, like coach on the NEC or BC?


----------



## Shortline (Jul 31, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> I wonder why you must cancel an AGR sleeper 14 days in advance, when a paid reservation requires only 7 days in advance?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't really know-She said "I can look it up for you, I just got this new big book....." and I belive she would have, but it was obvious she really didn't WANT to, nor want to give too much away, since she wasn't really sure. Very helpful, but I didn't want to put her on the spot trying to read that thing while I was on the phone-I expect they'll get their training on it soon enough, and we'll know the story. Again, it could be incorrect, she wasn't really sure, I was just passing it along. Time will tell. But, if you had any trips in the future, that you may cancel for some reason....might want to book em before the Aug changeover date just in case!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 31, 2012)

Man, I'd love to get a copy of that "big book".


----------



## amamba (Jul 31, 2012)

Ryan said:


> Man, I'd love to get a copy of that "big book".


FOIA request?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 31, 2012)

"The Big Book" probably is 1 page that says "Make up your own rules"!


----------



## Ryan (Jul 31, 2012)

amamba said:


> Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I'd love to get a copy of that "big book".
> ...


My experience with that has been difficult. If we had a better idea of what to ask for than "the new big book that has been handed out", it might work.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 3, 2012)

See the new refund policy (effective 8/12) for paid reservations here:

http://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?c=Page&pagename=am%2FLayout&cid=1241267362242


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks Anthony, Bill already posted that. But that is for *PAID* reservations - what about *AGR* *awards*?



It doesn't say anything at all about them!


----------



## Ispolkom (Aug 3, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> "The Big Book" probably is 1 page that says "Make up your own rules"!


No, it's a big book because it has to take into account all of the indeterminacy in the AGR system (hmm, he's asking for a Atlanta-Washington-Chicago-Los Angeles redemption, but it's August, and it's an odd-numbered day, and the color of the day is green, but diamonds are trump, so I'll have to use... Table 143.2.12.56 to determine the number of zones that'll cost.)



> It doesn't say anything at all about them!


The first rule of AGR: AGR rules aren't disclosed.


----------



## diesteldorf (Aug 9, 2012)

Just wanted some opinions regarding the new E ticketing and the posting of points.

1) Part of me thinks that with scanners on the trains, points may post faster.

2) The other part of me thinks that I should continue to go to the station and or Quick Trak Machines and print the regular ticket since it is less likely to get lost/damaged/misplaced than a piece of paper that I printed myself and handed to the conductor.

3) Minor wear and tear on my printer may or may be an issue if Eticketing proves thar points post faster.

Has anyone else had similar thoughts?


----------



## Aaron (Aug 9, 2012)

diesteldorf said:


> 2) The other part of me thinks that I should continue to go to the station and or Quick Trak Machines and print the regular ticket since it is less likely to get lost/damaged/misplaced than a piece of paper that I printed myself and handed to the conductor.


Whether you print the ticket at home or from the QuikTrak, the conductor doesn't take it. You show it to the conductor and he/she scans it. It never leaves your possession. I can't think of any way that a printed at home document would be different than the document from the QuikTrak with regard to the posting of points.


----------



## Anderson (Aug 9, 2012)

Aaron said:


> diesteldorf said:
> 
> 
> > 2) The other part of me thinks that I should continue to go to the station and or Quick Trak Machines and print the regular ticket since it is less likely to get lost/damaged/misplaced than a piece of paper that I printed myself and handed to the conductor.
> ...


I can think of one: I can fit a traditional-sized ticket into my wallet with fewer folds.


----------



## jis (Aug 9, 2012)

Anderson said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > diesteldorf said:
> ...


And that will make a difference with regard to posting of points as stated by Aaron? Really?


----------



## Tracktwentynine (Aug 9, 2012)

I would also like confirmation on this. I have two trips coming up this fall, and dates are still not quite certain. If I need to change something, how does AGR deal with it under the new policy?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 22, 2012)

I used an e-Ticket on Thurs, 8/16 and imy points were posted today (may have been posted yesterday...can't remember when I last checked).


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 22, 2012)

Tracktwentynine said:


> 1344521098[/url]' post='386017']I would also like confirmation on this. I have two trips coming up this fall, and dates are still not quite certain. If I need to change something, how does AGR deal with it under the new policy?


I believe it didn't change at all for AGR awards.


----------

